# 7. MTB Duathlon-Cup Nürnberger Land



## jobeagle (7. September 2005)

Hallo Duathlonfans,

Am Samstag, 1. Okt. 2005 startet der 7. MTB Duathlon-Cup Nürnberger Land. Schirmherr des Cups ist Herr Landrat Helmut Reich.
Wie jedes Jahr geht es wieder um 4 Rennen. Klasseneinteilung: 14-18 J. m/w; 19-39 J. m/w; ab 40 J. m/w. Bei der Gesamtwertung findet keine Klasseneinteilung statt! 
Um in die Gesamtwertung zu kommen, sind mindestens 3 Wertungsläufe nötig.

*Die Termine:*
SCR-Schnaittach (Schnaittach-Hailoh) am 01.10.2005
RC Schnaittachtal (Wolfshöhe) am 15.10.2005
Ski Club Lauf am 29.10.2005
Skiclub Ottensoos (Sportplatz) am 12.11.2005

Start ist jeweils um 13 Uhr. 

Wir vom Ski-Club Rothenberg-Schnaittach veranstalten also wieder den ersten Event und freuen uns auf zahlreiche Teilnehmer. Die Anmeldung ist online, per Mail ([email protected]) oder Telefon (09153/4468) möglich.

Weitere Info findet ihr unter http://www.scrschnaittach.de.


----------

